# AOKP Bluetooth bug.



## CollinJames (May 8, 2012)

Am I the only person who has an issue with Bluetooth audio while making a phone call? I haven't seen any posts about it recently. It happens whenever I make a phone call from my headset. It cuts off audio and microphone. Anyone else have this problem? Running latest AOKP ICS.


----------



## Antdog24 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep it's a known issue. Probably won't be perfect until we get a real ICS kernel.


----------

